# Adheasives



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

To all of my learned woodworkers----- I need to find an aheadsive for U H M W there must be something besides double faced tape . Thisneeds to be a permenant fix. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Frank Lee Kingman Az


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know, I thought that the use of UHMW was supposed to be slick, glue resistant ?
UHMW does not bond to any glue 
- This can be very useful, as you can use UHMW as a facing material 
for any gluing jig without gluing the jig to the material you want 
glued. The wood glue, once dried, will peel right off. 
General Information about UHMW - uhmwtips | Google Groups


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Then again I found this.. let us know how it works out.

I beg to differ about gluing UHMW plastic. Using Loctite 401 and 770 primer, I have had very good results sticking UHMW to MDF, plywood and laminex bases as runners for jigs I have made for my table saw. The other day, I had to lever the runners out from one jig, and the failure point was the ply, not the glue line.

I found that the key to successful gluing was to put a generous amount of the 770 primer on first, and then wait for a few minutes before putting on the glue itself. My initial efforts failed because I didn't use enough primer - you have to wet every part of the UHMW. The only real problem is that the glue itself sets very quickly - you only have a few seconds working time.

I have been able to buy Loctite from CBC, the bearings company.

Ron 

UHMW PE Polyethelene - Woodwork Forums


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

I have found one only that works well with it, but you need to pre sand the stock with some 60 grit paper..
Elmers ploy.glue from HD in a white bottle..


=====


Frank Lee said:


> To all of my learned woodworkers----- I need to find an aheadsive for U H M W there must be something besides double faced tape . Thisneeds to be a permenant fix. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Frank Lee Kingman Az


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you Rick and Bj, I will give your suggestions a try. This effort is part of building a box joint jig. I will let you know the results. I am not sure how to do the "pic" thing but will try. Thanks, Frank Lee, Kingman, Az.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

E6000 (available in craft stores) is my go-to adhesive for non-porous materials. It is like silicone adhesive on steroids. (Technically it is a styrene based adhesive, but it remains pliable like silicone).

Their link does not specify its adhesion for UHMW, you will have to query them in that regard (or make your own tests). I get this in small squeeze tubes.

I don't have enough posts to post a link. Try contacting these people:

Google: "Biosafe-inc., E-6000"


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Frank,
would screws work? Or would there be slop in the strip between the screws?
Could do a sliding dovetail and screws.
Just some thoughts.
Gene


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Would Hot Glue work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hot hide glue
Amazon.com: Rival 4071-WN 32-Ounce Hot Pot Express: Home & Garden

Not the best but it's works OK (hot Glue )
========



Clouseau said:


> Would Hot Glue work?


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

ADHESIVES for UHMW

Also Google: "UHMW plastic adhesive"


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Frank Lee said:


> This effort is part of building a box joint jig.


Hi Frank, I would seriously consider using something else for your jig material... maybe thin ply and hardwood or brass key stock if you are making one of those Oak Park kinda jigs. Don't think I'd rely on any adhesive/glue/epoxy, whatever... by itself, bad things can happen very quick with a router.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

:moil:Thanks BJ and all of the folks who have answered my quest for "adhesive". The options offered made me think some. Instead of useing UHMF. I decided to make the needed part ( the guide strip ( which is also thething to size the box joint size --1/4 -3/8 or 1/2) out of a piece of poplar That cut to needed length and size works fine to copy the Rockler box joint jig. It might be a long way around, but I am a bit like BJ, Why buy it if I can make ! ! Cost is not a factor in this case I guess if you were to look for a woodworker " Role Model " BJ is a good start. Thanks to all. Frank Lee Kingman Az


----------

